
What It's Like to Work on Ultra-Violent Games Like Mortal Kombat 11 - elboru
https://kotaku.com/id-have-these-extremely-graphic-dreams-what-its-like-t-1834611691
======
whenchamenia
So just another 'violent videogames are bad' article from kotaku. Color me
shocked. Can we get past this long disproven bs now? Couching your dislike for
some styles of video game in an ethics argument is the bottom of the ethical
barrel.

